# I just can't get anything done!



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

So I have the day off, and I was watching my show and decided I was going to work on some homemade cage accessories with leftover fabric. Well, my cat Copper decided that this just was not acceptable!


----------



## RavenTheRat (May 28, 2015)

Pfft xD My ratties do this when I'm trying to do homework- "You're writing an essay? NO! We shall walk all over your keyboard, pee on it, and make sure you do nothing but pay attention to us!"


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Haha. He is giving the i will never move look.


----------

